# So When IBCC does ur scoring, why do they also need ur AP scores report?



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

So When IBCC does ur scoring, why do they also need ur AP scores report?

Is it, if u get a 3 or higher, only then do they accept ur grade in that class (say hypothetically like i got a 3 in Bio and A- for the class). So only then do they take of 10% instead of 20%, or can i get like a 1 on the exam and they will still wait in the AP class as 10%.

Also is 3 passing and acceptable or do u need a 4 or 5 only?

Can someone one explain the AP class IBCC grading in detail concerning the questions above?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd love to tell you but I don't think anyone knows for sure. They told me that without AP scores your overall score comes out 20% less than it would with AP scores, but they didn't mention which score I would need to achieve that extra 20%, or if by having a lower score I could get only 10% of that 20. Since IBCC actually knows what they're doing, and has seen score reports from all over the world, my guess is that they go off the same standard as that of the college board, meaning a 3 is passing. If you have 3 or above, I think you can safely assume that you probably get that extra 20%.

But, sorry, that's just my guess... Never actually been told one way or another.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

The Magical IBCC formula is super secret, like the formula for Coca-Cola, we all have some idea but dont REALLY know.. Its not published so Army big shots can get their kids and friends higher conversion marks and get away with it and the IBCC authority can never be challenged anywhere concretely, they'll just say we took other things into factor!! Id say its a pretty fluid system, luck plays a lot, as well as the wording and design of your transcript, overall look, GPA etc, if you look like your a straight A student etc they cant give you such a low conversion, but if you have C's in everything and A's in the Pre Medical Subjects, they take that into account too..

Its all messed up!


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

how important are AP test to IBCC. do i have to take them? dont they accept SAT II?.
im confused, this is gonnacost me a lot and make me wrk so much harder


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

mrazi said:


> how important are AP test to IBCC. do i have to take them? dont they accept SAT II?.
> im confused, this is gonnacost me a lot and make me wrk so much harder


Read the IBCC thread in this forum. IBCC has NOTHING to do with SAT I/II scores.


----------



## bigboi_baller (Mar 19, 2007)

My schools reports grades by letter grade; there are no numbers on my transcript.

Is that a problem?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That's fine. IBCC is more than used to converting from letter grades to their own system.


----------



## bigboi_baller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Honors courses*

A few people posted that they will give higher grades to people who get 4 or 5 on AP tests, but what about Honors courses; do Honors courses get special consideration?


----------



## azaynab (Mar 12, 2007)

as far as i know, they dont recognize honors and count regular and honors as the same.


----------



## georgebush (Aug 13, 2007)

i have already taken bio chem physics and ap chem 2. if i take ap bio 2 and ap phys 2 will they take all of them into account or just the first three


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Not totally sure about this, but AP scores are factored in for sure, so they probably use both, not one or the other.


----------



## mdterrapin (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey concerning the AP's do they only count the science AP's ( chem, physics, bio) or do they count all the Ap's you have taken in your school career. I knw the college board gives a certificate called the AP scholars- which requires tyou to have like 5 or more Ap's and have gotten atleast a 3.4 average on all of them. Now would they recognize this...is it even worth sending with the transcript?? The certificate is suppose to show the rigor of the course work.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

If you have the award then definitely send it. I'm pretty sure they recognize it, and I think when it comes to the AP courses, they count everything, but the sciences get more weight into the conversion score.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam all,

All right folks, here's the deal with AP scores versus the grades on your transcript. They don't consider both. They only consider *one or the other*, though how they decide I'm not sure. I can only assume they take the better one, and by better I mean whichever one earns you the highest marks (as described below).

I can't say that I have any sort of document to verify that data, but having used the table on this site (This is Inter Board Committee of Chairman) provided by the IBCC (under heading C. *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Equivalence of Internal Examination System/ Institutional Grades of American System[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]), here's what I've concluded -- and again, it's not final, but I would encourage those who have received their equivalence marks to try this out and see how well it works:

Consider the marks for one score out of 100

a score of 5 on an AP test in one of the required subjects will get you 85 marks.
a score of 4 on an AP test in one of the required subjects will get you 75 marks.
a score of 3 on an AP test in one of the required subjects will get you 65 marks.
...And so on, by subtracting 10 each time.

on the other hand, considering you DON'T take the APs and your marks are to come from the letter grade(s) on your transcript, the marks break down as follows (these I know for sure, you can see the official table on the link above)
[/FONT]A+ = 76.5
A = 72
A- = 67.5
B+ = 63
B = 58.5
B- = 52.2
C+ = 49.5
C = 45
C- = 40.5

Now for individual grades, I'm not sure how they deal with the fact that you take it two semesters. It could be that they average the marks you obtain for both semesters. I have no method of checking.

The point I'm trying to make though is this: AP scores *CAN* raise your IBCC score significantly but *ONLY* if you do well. You can't go wrong with a 5, but when it comes to a 4, if you can get an A+ in a class for two semesters, you'll get that extra 1.5 marks.

Now, the reason I think this is true is based on the marks I attained. Here's how I calculated it.

I got a 5 on four subjects (Bio/Chem/Physics/Another subject) and a 4 in English.
So, according to that IBCC chart, I figured

85 * 4 = 340
75 * 1 = 75

75 + 340 = 415

Now, since there were five subjects considered, and each individual subject is out of 100 marks, the total possible marks that can be obtained is 500. So I took 415 and divided it by 500 ( 415/500 ) to get 0.83, or 83%. I multiplied the 0.83 by 1100, since the IBCC score on the equivalence certificate is out of 1100, and that comes out to 913. My official marks were 912.

I know I was off by one, but that's a pretty small margin of error in my opinion. 

The reason AP scores are given higher marks in general is because they're considered as a form of External Examination, while letter grades are considered a form of Internal Examination.

If you DO turn in your AP score report, *MAKE SURE* that it is the original score report they send home to you, and that the envelope is *SEALED like it is when it arrives in your mailbox*. If you've already opened your score report, call up the College Board using the number in the Student Pack that they send home with you when you take your final AP test. Tell the representative to mail you another copy of the score report. When it arrives, submit it as is with the rest of your IBCC documents _without opening it_. I don't know what the deal was in the past, but these days they are very picky about having AP scores sealed because apparently some people try to change their numbers and make it seem like they got higher scores than they actually did.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Probably the best way to account for the conversion so far. It's a shame they don't just publicize the official and *actual* way that they are doing things there, but then again, then we would just know too much.

Everyone who finds Smeer's posts useful, remember to click on the *Add Reputation* button to the left of the end of the post!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

man, if u think about it the ibcc really kicks butt....they know everything about every education system out there..........i got an uncle in ibcc islamabad who says he gets transcripts and degrees from denmark, lithuania, the gulf, nigeria, germany, china etc...........and no that uncle of mine did not give me extra marks when making me equivalency...


----------



## mdterrapin (Jun 24, 2006)

Salam Sameer,
Thank you for your very informative post. It does give a clearer idea of the conversion. Sameer, according to your post it seems like it could potentially hurt one to send in a AP score of 3. I got an A in one of the required classes but got a 3 on the test. Would you recommend just sending in the letter grade on the transcript without the AP score or with? Thank you in advance for you help man. 
#happy
Umer


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam all,

*mdterrapin*, that's really a tough call, mostly because I'm not 100% sure that my method is absolutely correct. If it were _me_, I wouldn't send in a score of 3 IF I had gotten an A in the class both semesters. But again that's just because I'm confident that it makes sense. There's always that possibility that by some logic a 3 by IBCC standards might be better than an A in an AP class, and if you think that's the case (or just to be safe) you might want to go ahead and send in all your AP test scores. I don't want to tell you with an absolute resolve what to do because I don't have any clear indication from the IBCC, but I wouldn't send the score of 3 in your case. Whatever you do though, make sure you're comfortable with it and that you don't have any major regrets when you make the choice. Don't do it just because I told you, make sure you subscribe the same logic yourself.


----------

